# Tartan Tarantulas



## Oxman (Jul 30, 2016)

Been watching loads of videos on youtube where Tartan Tarantulas is mentioned over and over. It appears to be some kind of under ground group?? I'm looking at getting some T's and am interested in buying from there but can't find any info! Any ideas?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oxman said:


> Been watching loads of videos on youtube where Tartan Tarantulas is mentioned over and over. It appears to be some kind of under ground group?? I'm looking at getting some T's and am interested in buying from there but can't find any info! Any ideas?


Tartan Tarantulas is or was an online trader on FB- the trader is called Shaun & used to be on this forum & Captivebred also, under the username Staney Wid. But I don't think he's in business now, as Tartan Tarantulas can't be found on FB anymore.


----------



## Oxman (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you  I've ordered from Tarantulas Bristol now


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Staney was just one of a long long line of here today and gone tomorrow flippers. There have been several that came after him and now they have disappeared (usually with peoples money) and there are some now on FB that are starting out but give them until christmas and they will have folded and then the cycle starts all over again with more people that think they can make money from selling spiders. :lol2:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

The sad sad truth my friend.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tbh, he was said to be pretty obnoxious to deal with- he was certainly like that here & on CB.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oxman said:


> Thank you  I've ordered from Tarantulas Bristol now


They are among the best, along with TSS, BugzUk & Martin Goss.


----------

